# The Beginning



## KnightOfTheRealmKai (Jun 27, 2009)

The Beginning

Chapter Master Uras of the White Ravens was at the bridge of the battle barge _Redeemer_,watching a battle barge of the Salamaders chapter,that was next to the _Redeemer_.He didn't understand why had the Salamanders asked him to stop,but that was to change as the Salamander ship opened communications."This is captain Karmas of the Salamanders.You are Chapter Master Uras I presume?"The captain of the Salamanders battle barge said,Uras only giving him a silent nod."Very well.I'll go to why we stoped you.Why we stoped you was because our Chapter Master had given us orders to give you something that your new chapter could use.That something is one of our dreadnoughts.He has served us well,but our Chapter Master and I think that you could use his wisdom."Uras listens the captain,before calmly responding."Thank you,we accept your gift.Let it be a symbol of friendship between our chapters."The captain of Salamanders nods and says."So it shall."Before cutting off communications.That is odd.This stoping was the second one with the same intent.The last one was from the Raven Guard who also gave a gift of friendship.The Salamanders ship then leaves the system,having delivered its gift.Uras starts slowly walking towards the door of the bridge,it opening as he gets close enough and he walking to the next door,which is the door of an elevator.Uras stops and turns toward the door in the elevator,before its doors close and the elevator starts moving down.The moving stops after a litle while and the door opens again,Uras walking to the lauching bay.He sees the dreadnought with Salamanders coloring that is just standing in place.Uras walks to it,standing in front of him before starting to talk."What is your name brother dreadnought?"The Dreadnought leaned a litle bit forward."I am venerable brother Holos from the Salamanders 3th company."The dreadnought answered with its cold mechanical voice.Uras shook his head a litle."No brother that is your past.Now you will be venerable brother Holos of the White Ravens 5th company.You will get a new paint job,but you will be able to keep one small part in its original colors."The Dreadnought replied."Yes brother Chapter Master."The Dreadnought seemed a litle sad."Do I now move to the Armory to be repainted?"The Dreadnoght asked."Yes.Just walk straight from through the corridors there and turn left at the end.And do not be distracted by the Forge in between the corridor and the Armory."Uras said and after that the dreadnought started slowly walking towards the corridors end.

To be continued and please give some critism and comments k:


----------

